# Who is the most brutal death metal band...



## marcus2k22 (Dec 31, 2021)

...in which:

1. Does not have any songs with lyrics about misogyny/rape/sexual deviance in any of their songs
and
2. Is _not_ a tech-death band

I like the riffage and brutal drumming of a lot of brutal death metal bands, but then I read the lyrics and song titles, and seriously, that puts me off completely. I try and find some bands where I can get the same music and similar riffage, but every time, every band seems to have very misogynistic gore/rape lyrics in every song and are full of misogynistic slurs. That's very off-putting to me.

When I've asked people elsewhere, people are either real pricks who laugh at me, or they suggest a bunch of technical death metal bands instead. And much of the time, it's not even brutal death metal/technical death metal hybrid bands like Abnormality, Hideous Divinity, or Cytotoxin, but some of the mildest sounding technical death metal bands. So please, fans of brutal death metal, help someone like me out.

So I want the fans of brutal death metal here to suggest the most brutal death metal that you can think of that doesn't have the lyrical tropes that I find so problematic. No shock value misogyny/rape lyrics, sexual violence, and preferably no gore lyrics if possible (but more about that below).

1. Please do not reply with any comments like "Who cares what the lyrics are? You can barely make out what most of them are saying, anyway!" or "Just don't read the lyrics!" (the latter makes it almost impossible considering the song titles a lot of bands have)

2. Do NOT post any technical death metal bands. Don't post anything like Origin, Archspire, Arkaik, or any of those other tech-death bands, or any bands that sound like them. I'm not looking for technical death metal, I'm looking for brutal death metal.

3. Don't post Deeds of Flesh, Defeated Sanity, or Suffocation. Those bands are too well known, everyone who knows about brutal death metal knows these bands. For what it's worth, Suffocation are one of my favorite death metal bands. They have gore lyrics in many songs, but not all, and they're usually more psychological. Deeds of Flesh and Defeated Sanity are a little more messed up with their lyrical content in a lot of their songs, and for what it's worth, those two bands both "approach" the line for me with their content, but don't quite "cross" the line for me as a whole, whereas bands like Gorgasm go well over the line for me lyrically. Plus, they have songs with other lyrical topics as well. So I guess you can say it's not always the gore that's the issue with me, but more how it's presented and who it's presented towards. Plus, I don't recall any misogynistic slurs from Suffocation, Deeds of Flesh, and Defeated Sanity, even in their gorier songs.

4. Don't be a prick towards me if you don't like my question. If you have no problem with the misogyny in so many brutal death metal bands, that's your stance. I know it doesn't make you a misogynist for listening to them or anything. I am not trying to tell anyone what they can or can't listen to or get anyone canceled. I just wish it was easier to find brutal death metal that didn't have those lyrics. Helpful, beneficial replies only.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2021)

I had to stop listening to most deathcore because of all the fuckin misogyny...its so fuckin prevalent.


----------



## Chanson (Dec 31, 2021)

Kronos was a cool BDM band that had lyrics exclusively about Greek Mythology. Good music too.

Decrepit Birth maybe? Not sure if BDM enough, and on the techier side.

Nile wasn't mentioned in your OP, but they are another obvious mention.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Dec 31, 2021)

If I remember correctly, the first Decrepit Birth album was "brutal death metal", but after that, they became technical death metal. Even Deeds of Flesh, who I mentioned in my original post as a reference for about how far I'll go lyrically, have gone in a more technical death metal sound in the past 15 years or so, but their first several albums are definitely brutal death metal. (I'd say most people are referencing the early albums.)

I know my original post made it look like I hate technical death metal, which I don't. I actually do like some of it, it's just that tech-death isn't what I'm looking for, and I hate how when I ask for brutal death metal, I always get mentions of bands who are technical death metal instead. (For what it's worth, I'm sure if someone asked for technical death metal, but got a bunch of brutal death metal suggestions instead, they'd feel the same way as me.) And like I said, some of them can be BDM/tech-death hybrids, but many times, people have suggested some of the lightest sounding tech-death out there (the ones who are the furthest from BDM). At least with Decrepit Birth, they did start out with a more BDM sound, so I'll allow them to be mentioned because of the first album.

I'll have to look into Kronos. What is their most brutal song/album (even if it's not your favorite, I'm looking for the most brutal material.)


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 31, 2021)

If you don't want misogyny, Emmure is completely out of the picture. I was going to say Acacia Strain is among the best of brutal deathcore, but they have some harsh lyrical content on Wormwood.

Maybe look into Dispised Icon. That is the most violent hardcore/deathcore show I have ever attended, but I couldn't tell you about the lyrical content.


----------



## Chanson (Dec 31, 2021)

Odiois Mortem too. For Kronos, I'd check out Colossal Titan Strife first.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 31, 2021)

idk if it's gonna be your jam since it's sorta spacey but these guys get pretty nasty and it's all about Cthulhu


----------



## marcus2k22 (Dec 31, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I had to stop listening to most deathcore because of all the fuckin misogyny...its so fuckin prevalent.



I don't blame you. I mean, I understand that there's freedom of speech, and all, and I'm not saying that the members of brutal death metal bands who write the incredibly misogynistic gore/rape lyrics are future Ted Bundys who haven't snapped yet or anything, but it's still very upsetting to me.

If it was only a small number of bands who had that kind of lyrical content, and easy to find bands with the sounds I'm looking for, I wouldn't need to ask.

Case in point, Gorgasm. A band I mentioned in the original post for going over the line with their excessive misogyny/rape content. I look for non-misogynistic substitutes for them, but all the other bands with a comparable sound also have the exact same misogynistic/rape/sexual violence in their lyrics. That's not fair.




Seriously, is wanting a band who sounds exactly like Gorgasm on Destined to Violate or Masticate to Dominate without the horrendous misogyny/rape/shock value content really too much to ask for? I can't play any instruments well and I can't growl well; if I could, I probably would have made that album by now.

If there was a "Make a Wish Foundation" thing, but for death metal fans instead of sick/dying kids, I would wish for an album that was musically identical to those albums to come out, just with zero songs with any rape/misgoyny/sexual deviance in the lyrics and no misogynistic slurs whatsoever (and preferably no songs with gore lyrics at all). With that said, I sadly don't see it ever happening. That makes me sad.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2021)

My two favorite bands coming out of mid 2000's highschool was Whitechapel and The Acacia strain, while I still find those original albums super fucking heavy and love the music, holy FUCK the lyrics didnt age well....prostatic fluid asphyxiation used to be one of the heaviest songs in the world, now I cant even stomach it.

EDIT: I should clarify, I don't mind gore. I just hate sexual violence.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 31, 2021)

marcus2k22 said:


> I just wish it was easier to find brutal death metal that didn't have those lyrics. Helpful, beneficial replies only.



You may want to check out Christian death metal bands. Naturally, they aren't going to have any offense lyrics of any kind. I won't know who's the most brutal but here are a few to start with if it helps any.


----------



## Chanson (Dec 31, 2021)

Disentomb, Relics of Humanity, Afterbirth


----------



## Decapitated (Dec 31, 2021)

https://christianbrutaldeathmetal.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## gunch (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah it's why I'm not too into Inveracity even though instrumentally they crush
Mithras and Sarpanitum? 
Arsis?


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 31, 2021)

Grindspine said:


> If you don't want misogyny, Emmure is completely out of the picture. I was going to say Acacia Strain is among the best of brutal deathcore, but they have some harsh lyrical content on Wormwood.
> 
> Maybe look into Dispised Icon. That is the most violent hardcore/deathcore show I have ever attended, but I couldn't tell you about the lyrical content.




Ivan Moody would be dethroned as the King of Cringe Lyrical Content if more people knew about Acacia Strain.


----------



## KailM (Dec 31, 2021)

Don’t know if any of these fall under “most brutal” but they are indeed brutal and legit death metal:

Blood Incantation— lyrics are more based on cosmic horror/aliens, I think.

Cthe’ilist — proggy death metal; lyrics are Lovecraftian horror/Legend of Zelda themed. Killer band. You won’t believe the vocals are made by a human.

Tomb Mold — alien horror themes. Old school death metal sound.

Nile, obviously.

Maybe Fleshgod Apocalypse? I would consider them tech-death but not the modern djent-production and tone variety; they were prior to that. I don’t know what their lyrics are about, as I don’t pay much attention to that in death metal. I’m definitely not okay with misogynistic lyrics but gore/general violence doesn’t bother me. I don’t get anything from those themes either, however. Cannibal Corpse is probably my favorite death metal band but I couldn’t care less about the lyrics. It’s all about their sound and playing.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Dec 31, 2021)

Disentomb - I think I should have mentioned them alongside the third point towards the end, because along with Deeds of Flesh, Defeated Sanity, and Suffocation, they're a little too well known.

Nile - BDM/tech-death hybrid, but not why I suggested no tech-death. Good band, but again, too well known, so maybe I should have stated them in the second last part of the post.

Tomb Mold - not the sound I'm after.

Blood Incantation - not really the sound I was looking for. Good band for what they are, don't get me wrong, but definitely not the sound I was specifically looking for.

Arsis - not what I'm looking for, as I emphatically stated not to post any tech-death bands. It's not even like they're a BDM/tech-death hybrid, they're a tech-death/melodic death hybrid band. Keep in mind, I accepted the mention of Decrepit Birth, who at least started off as BDM before going in a tech-death direction later. Not the case with Arsis, unless they did a BDM album I didn't hear anything from.

Despised Icon - deathcore. While another person mentioned deathcore's misogyny problem, at least it's far easier to find deathcore without cringeworthy misogyny than brutal death metal. Either way, deathcore wasn't what I was looking for.

Afterbirth - BDM with some progressive elements thrown in without really going into tech-death territory. I like what I've heard from them! I am planning on creating a "safe list" for people who like "brutal death metal" music, but could without any misogyny/rape content, making it easier for them to find bands without the problematic tropes. This band makes the grade, and I'll be sure to include them on the "safe list"! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Necris (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm just going to avoid things where I can't actually double check the lyrics. Either because because they're not published at all, or not online.
I also don't really know what your line is for gore exactly so I've mostly avoided that when possible rather than guess.

Unless I know the band well assume I'm only describing the lyrics of the linked release.

Hopefully some of these are somewhat close to what you're looking for.

https://uniqueleaderrecords.bandcamp.com/album/perceptive-deception
Philosophical lyrics.

https://newstandardelite.bandcamp.com/album/deprecated-deriding-his-creation-1998-2021
Anti-Christian lyrics. No rape, no gore.


Not much in the way of gory lyrical content, nothing in the way of rape or misogyny. Great material. I only know this and their previous demo, but their follow-up, while still death metal, isn't in the same vein musically.


Mostly about the apocalypse.


Vague anti-christian/"satanic" lyrics. Some gore.


Disencumbrance were one of a handful of Christian Brutal Death bands (there's a compliation called Chords of the Grave that features most of them) that existed in Texas around the same time. The lyrics are what you'd expect. They existed before brutal death metal had really come into its own as a distinct subgenre, so they don't sound like modern brutal death metal stuff, still good music.

Lykathea Aflame (and their material as Appalling Spawn) may or may not fit your criteria. Kind of proggy with regard to their arrangements, but I wouldn't call them technical. I feel like they're pretty well known in the subgenre so you might know them already anyway.


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 1, 2022)

Wormed would have to be up there. They’re fantastic. Although I assume you’re already familiar with them, they’re not exactly underground these days.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 1, 2022)

Death metal...without the death metal...seems legit..


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 1, 2022)

I remember having a debate with a friend in high school about who was the scariest death metal band. Deicide gave him the creeps, but he thought Cannibal Corpse was hilarious. I was the opposite; I'm not a theist, so I couldn't take Glen all that seriously (plus, an actual song plot lifted from the Evil Dead?!). But Chris creeped me out, 'cuz there are dudes who fantasize, and occasionally act, on impulses of psychopathic sexual sadism, and this was before CC went more equal representation with their brutality.

That said, I still love the Corpsies, and try to think of those albums through the context of slasher horror films, which I do watch a lot. But man, that whole sub-genre of brutal death metal that took Tomb of the Mutilated and ran with it; I tend to buy physical albums, and I like the music, but I'd actually be a little self-conscious if a guest pulled out and gazed upon _some _of those album covers, lol!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 1, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Death metal...without the death metal...seems legit..


Progressive Christian Music | SevenString.org

This forum really is just aging into TGP.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 1, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Progressive Christian Music | SevenString.org



....ew...


----------



## Viginez (Jan 1, 2022)

just found on yt



i more prefer old school type of dm
but i'm sure you've already heard of these classics



or maybe with a bit of grindcore


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 1, 2022)

Malignant Altar? Unfathomable Ruination? Although probably not Mortician levels of BDM.


----------



## iamaom (Jan 1, 2022)

Brutal + NOT Tech death is really hard actually, what would you define as "tech"? Including Jungle Rot because they're lyrics are "gory" themes but not really in detail.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jan 1, 2022)

Just came here to say the actual content of this thread is a lot more wholesome than the title led me to assume.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 1, 2022)

welp, just learned the first band i posted is considered slam? yikes


----------



## Monkeypriest (Jan 1, 2022)

If you like Gorgasm check this:

- Peshmerga (ex-Gorgasm members):


- Human Filleted (more ex-Gorgasm members):


- Disavowed (Gorgasm like):


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jan 1, 2022)

Dying Fetus. Especially since they became a 3 piece band. The last 3 albums are stellar. IMO the perfect blend of groovy, modern and old school death metal. 



Viginez said:


> welp, just learned the first band i posted is considered slam? yikes



That album (and that band in general) absolutely slaps


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 2, 2022)

Does Aeon count? I haven't read all their lyrics, only a few songs. They seem to be mostly anti-church, seems to have an intense message to it. I guess the Lyrics on Church of Horror are pretty intense, so I don't know if that crosses the line for you.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jan 2, 2022)

Is Hate Eternal considered BDM? haha


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 2, 2022)

How do you feel about Bionicles themed lyrics?


Master Chief vs Khtulu in a mech suit?


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m astonished there’s anything that meets those requirements. It sounds like asking someone for an R-rated movie without violence, nudity, or swearing.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm not very knowledgeable in death metal, but when I listen this is what I usually listen to


----------



## Chanson (Jan 2, 2022)

Chris Bowsman said:


> I’m astonished there’s anything that meets those requirements. It sounds like asking someone for an R-rated movie without violence, nudity, or swearing.



Not really. OP was asking for bands without lyrics about rape, misogyny, sexual abuse themes. They weren't asking for bands without violence, evil, horror, anti religion, etc. There have always been lots of DM bands with lyrics that aren't about rape and misogyny. Brutal DM on the other hand is a lot more rare to find without those lyrical subjects. Hence the thread.


----------



## DestroyMankind (Jan 2, 2022)

This thread is interesting as I like lots of brutal bands but I never knew of any without the "edgy" lyrics. Kind of refreshing tbh.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 2, 2022)

Chris Bowsman said:


> I’m astonished there’s anything that meets those requirements. It sounds like asking someone for an R-rated movie without violence, nudity, or swearing.


Pretty much


----------



## StevenC (Jan 2, 2022)

Chanson said:


> Not really. OP was asking for bands without lyrics about rape, misogyny, sexual abuse themes. They weren't asking for bands without violence, evil, horror, anti religion, etc. There have always been lots of DM bands with lyrics that aren't about rape and misogyny. Brutal DM on the other hand is a lot more rare to find without those lyrical subjects. Hence the thread.


OP also mentions no gore lyrics, which is sort of what the genre of death metal was founded on.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 2, 2022)

I didn't _quite_ say that. I said _preferably_ no gore lyrics. It wasn't exactly a dealbreaker, but if they have some gore lyrics, I may give it a chance. As I stated, I love Suffocation, and they have several songs with gore lyrics (although they also have plenty without gore lyrics). I even quite enjoy Deeds of Flesh, though they're a bit more messed up and gory (and not unlike Suffocation, also have plenty of songs without gore lyrics).

It's not really gore that's my lyrical issue as a whole, but more how it's presented and who it's presented towards for the most part.

And yes, there are plenty of standard death metal with gore, but no rape and misogyny oriented lyrics; it's very easy to find death metal without rape/misogyny, and even without gore. Brutal death metal has gore AND excessive rape/misogyny/sexually violent lyrics, and it's difficult to find bands without rape/misogyny in their lyrics. If it was very easy to find, I wouldn't create this thread.

Also, I mentioned tech-death in my original post, as I didn't want it posted (due to so many people elsewhere suggesting technical death metal instead of brutal death metal), and one thing I do have to say is that I've noticed while in brutal death metal, it's very hard to find bands who don't have any songs with misogyny/rape in the lyrics for some reason. In technical death metal, bands with shock value gore lyrics and misogyny/rape in the lyrics are close to non-existent. If technical death metal can avoid those lyrical tropes, I don't see how brutal death metal can't.


----------



## gunch (Jan 2, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> I didn't _quite_ say that. I said _preferably_ no gore lyrics. It wasn't exactly a dealbreaker, but if they have some gore lyrics, I may give it a chance. As I stated, I love Suffocation, and they have several songs with gore lyrics (although they also have plenty without gore lyrics). I even quite enjoy Deeds of Flesh, though they're a bit more messed up and gory (and not unlike Suffocation, also have plenty of songs without gore lyrics).
> 
> It's not really gore that's my lyrical issue as a whole, but more how it's presented and who it's presented towards for the most part.
> 
> ...




Disgorge. No other band has as furious, pummeling, hyperfast down pick riffing. Even though She lay Gutted is decidedly *not* what you would like as described in the OP Consume the Forsaken is more about blasphemy/misotheism in the Incantation or Immolation vein, which is more fun.


Have you really got into early Gorguts? Sufficiently brutal/heavy while being light on the misogyny themes. Erosion of Sanity and Pierced From Within I consider the best 2 death metal albums ever. Mentioned before but Decrepit Birth's ...And Time Begins is very much in that sound range too, another favorite of mine.



You might find Lykathea Aflame cool maybe.


I mentioned Arsis because Celebration of Guilt actually has a pretty heavy mid scooped production which I would attribute more on the brutal side. But from then on they used a lot drier tone and techier, wankier songwriting. Celebration of Guilt straight rips 

Putridity... I definitely wouldn't reccommend anything besides Ignominious Atonement which lyrically is a concept album about Eraserhead, or something... Awesome riffing, evil pinch harmonics.


----------



## Necris (Jan 2, 2022)

Lille from Defeated Sanity provided session drums for this one.


----------



## zodiactone (Jan 2, 2022)

I always dug Nile’s Annihilation of The Wicked album.


----------



## p0ke (Jan 3, 2022)

Maybe check out Cattle Decapitation? I've never read their lyrics but judging by song titles they mostly don't contain said topics. At least their latest album is all just apocalyptic stuff, and it's most definitely brutal.


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't know a lot about them, but check out Mental Cruelty. Terrible name, but I dig the music. I don't think there's any misogeny in the lyrics (at least not the tunes I've heard). I only just discovered them because I saw a cover of one of their tunes. Great riffs, too!


----------



## B.M.F. (Jan 3, 2022)

So I finally remembered what bands I was going to bring up. Not as heavy as my next mention however, Soils Of Fate from Sweden are brutal death (some say slam, whatever, all the same big DM family) with lyrics about (literally) crack, organized crime, urban strife, gang life etc.
Good high quality stuff. "Crime Syndicate" was their best but the first album was really ripping too. They have an interesting way of changing up their b.d.m with extremely fast thrash-like breaks. And they put a new one out in 2014 last with the same themes.

Interesting thread OP although I admit that style of content is not that big of a turn off however, it's so generic, that chances are the music will itself be derivative and offer nothing new... that's what really irks me about most new DM. That and everyone having the same production and sometimes lack of songwriting or imagination.
For example and I believe someone mentioned previously, Disgorge did it to perfection on She Lay Gutted. That kind of gore style. Highly sophisticated.

And this is Brodequin from Tennessee, one of my all time favorites, as far as I know the lyrics for the first two albums (the ones I know inside and out) were all about medieval torture methods. They tune to B standard.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 4, 2022)

This is where I always get thrown off. Too many microgenres that are too poorly defined. What makes death metal brutal versus tech? I always thought what defined brutal death metal was the lyrics being over-the-top gory. Versus the other side of 90's death metal that moved away from gore and more toward technical stuff. But maybe what's technical to me is child's play to you. IDK.

But also some of the bands I thought were death metal are actually some sort of -core or -grind or whatever.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 4, 2022)

bostjan said:


> This is where I always get thrown off. Too many microgenres that are too poorly defined.



It's clearly a good deed through-and-through to make tedious subgenre yammering accessible to those otherwise turned-off by gore and misogyny.


----------



## gunch (Jan 4, 2022)

From the first few bars of Revelations XVIII you're just immersed in brutality. Such a ripper of a song


----------



## MYGFH (Jan 5, 2022)

Great posts! 2 of my go-to's are that haven't been listed yet... 
Immolation
Laethora 

Man at Elevator: "Must be some cockroach...???"
Peter Venkman: "Bite your head off, man."


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 7, 2022)

Monkeypriest said:


> If you like Gorgasm check this:
> 
> - Peshmerga (ex-Gorgasm members):
> 
> ...




Human Filleted has EXACTLY the lyrics I said I do not want. Disqualified.

Peshmerga has them in most of their songs as well. Also disqualified.

Only Disavowed makes the grade in terms of avoiding the rape/misogyny/sexually sadistic lyrics.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 7, 2022)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> So I finally remembered what bands I was going to bring up. Not as heavy as my next mention however, Soils Of Fate from Sweden are brutal death (some say slam, whatever, all the same big DM family) with lyrics about (literally) crack, organized crime, urban strife, gang life etc.
> Good high quality stuff. "Crime Syndicate" was their best but the first album was really ripping too. They have an interesting way of changing up their b.d.m with extremely fast thrash-like breaks. And they put a new one out in 2014 last with the same themes.
> 
> Interesting thread OP although I admit that style of content is not that big of a turn off however, it's so generic, that chances are the music will itself be derivative and offer nothing new... that's what really irks me about most new DM. That and everyone having the same production and sometimes lack of songwriting or imagination.
> For example and I believe someone mentioned previously, Disgorge did it to perfection on She Lay Gutted. That kind of gore style. Highly sophisticated.




Here are the lyrics on that Disgorge albums...

*Womb Full of Scabs*
Infected carcass
Esophagus full of pus
Entrails remain
As I watch you bleed on

Blistering fetus
Womb full of scabs
Regurgitate the placenta

Rotted flesh I eat
As I fuck a bloody stump
Limbless you lie cold
I form an erection

I crave rotting maggots
Bodies mangled
Lying on me
Mutilated

Infected carcass
Esophagus full of pus
Entrails remain as I watch you bleed on

I crave rotting maggots

*False Conception*
False false false
Conception

False conception immaculate lie
Impaling her flesh with every stab
Bleeding I remove all from within

Choking on her own blood praying
For help her breathing
Is constricted I rip the fetus
From her own womb
Cutting the umbilical cord placing it
In her rectum
Hanging inverted she watches
Her unborn be decapitated

Desecrating her eyes roll back
Losing all bodily fluids
I devour the discharge
Burnt in effigy

Forgotten hatred still remains, deceiving lies
Embedded within internal suffering inflicts

Choking on her own blood praying
For help burnt in effigy
Screaming
False religion falls
As I stab upward
To desecrate this virgin
Bearing a child I behead
Laying in her own entrails
Praying for help as she chokes
On her feces

Jesus bow to me
Rip the fetus from the womb
Cut the life cord
Place it in the rectum
As she hangs inverted
Losing all body fluids
Devour the discharge
Arouse my erection
Fill her bloody orifice

False conception

Choking on her own blood
Breathing is constricted
I rip the fetus from her womb
Cut her cord

False conception immaculate lie
Impaling her flesh with every stab
Bleeding I remove all from within

*She Lay Gutted*
Mutilated entrails, rot as I disgorge

Ejaculate the mutilation, severed heads
Bleed on me as I eat the rotting corpse corpse corpse

Organ by a mangled body, as I regurgitate
I become infested...she lay gutted

Violent discharge, from the rectum
Carving pelvises from a woman

Ripping-vaginal skin, ripping-reproductive cords
Ripping-sodomize her

Mutilated entrails, rot as I disgorge

She lay gutted gutted, she lay gutted gutted

Organ by a mangled body, as I regurgitate
I become infested rotting rot as I disgorge

She lay gutted...

Violent discharge, from the rectum, carving
Pelvises from a woman
Ripping vaginal skin ripping vaginal skin
She lay gutted [x5]

I am sorry, but this band is disqualified completely. Can you please suggest a band who sounds like them, but have zero songs with misogyny/rape lyrics, as a substitute?


----------



## KailM (Jan 7, 2022)

Time for you to make your own band, bro.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 7, 2022)

KailM said:


> Time for you to make your own band, bro.



Like I said in another post here, if I could do death growls well, or play any musical instrument if my life depended on it, I'd probably have formed a brutal death metal band who was completely devoid of misogyny/rape lyrics. And would have probably put out some albums by now. Perhaps I'd steal some of the riffs some of the other bands write and come up with some lyrics that were devoid of misogyny/rape/violence against women. But alas, I can't growl well, and I can't play any musical instrument well at all.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 8, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> Like I said in another post here, if I could do death growls well, or play any musical instrument if my life depended on it, I'd probably have formed a brutal death metal band who was completely devoid of misogyny/rape lyrics. And would have probably put out some albums by now. Perhaps I'd steal some of the riffs some of the other bands write and come up with some lyrics that were devoid of misogyny/rape/violence against women. But alas, I can't growl well, and I can't play any musical instrument well at all.



I guess either you start learning to growl well, and assemble a band, or start practicing. Since you know the kind of music you want to play it’s a lot easier to streamline your learning.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 8, 2022)

Troll alert.

"I like strawberry ice cream - but without strawberry!". "Horror movies are nice, but i would wish they all just hugged and kissed more - they should all be friends.". 


Are you part of a new woke movement, cleansing "death" metal for death?


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 8, 2022)

Dwellingers said:


> Troll alert.
> 
> "I like strawberry ice cream - but without strawberry!". "Horror movies are nice, but i would wish they all just hugged and kissed more - they should all be friends.".
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 8, 2022)

Dwellingers said:


> Troll alert.



It's an interesting topic, I think, but I can't stand the 'picky baby in the high-chair' act that has brought it about which is worse than trolling IMO.


----------



## Nag (Jan 8, 2022)

I don't listen to much brutal DM, and I never listen to tech-death or deathcore. I wasn't aware that lyrics about rape and otherwise misogynistic crap was so widespread in that corner of the metal scene that people actually discuss it on the internet. Damn, son.

I'll go back to my 90's black metal which hates everyone equally.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 8, 2022)

Dwellingers said:


> Are you part of a new woke movement, cleansing "death" metal for death?



Brutal woke metal  Banhammer Smashed Twitter Account. Disadvantaged Fetus. Those Whom the Tumblr Detests


----------



## død (Jan 8, 2022)

The entitlement on display from OP is hilarious. 

I recommend Kraanium, seems like they’ll fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## gunch (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah I tried to help the OP to the best of my knowledge with caveats but I'm checking out of this thread

Good luck OP


----------



## bloodocean (Jan 9, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Brutal woke metal  Banhammer Smashed Twitter Account. Disadvantaged Fetus. Those Whom the Tumblr Detests


lol this is an amusing exercise

Carrion Sculpted Equity
Problematic Suffering
Canceling the Despised
Appropriate to Resuscitate
…


----------



## Accoun (Jan 9, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Brutal woke metal



So just Cattle Decapitation?


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 9, 2022)

gunch said:


> Yeah I tried to help the OP to the best of my knowledge with caveats but I'm checking out of this thread
> 
> Good luck OP


Yep lol 

I think if there's anything we can get from this exercise is OP needs a new genre. It's part of the defining feature.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 13, 2022)

From a comedy standpoint this thread is the funniest thing I’ve read in way too long.


----------



## chipchappy (Jan 13, 2022)

anyone got any metal suggestions? Nothing loud though please

OP, when your moms packing your school lunch does she do PB&J or lunchables?


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 13, 2022)

chipchappy said:


> anyone got any metal suggestions? Nothing loud though please
> 
> OP, when your moms packing your school lunch does she do PB&J or lunchables?



“I’m not allowed to listen to music with bad lyrics. My mom goes through my iPod.”


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 13, 2022)

^Hey, some people had to go through that growing up. I quickly found it better to just hide that bad shit like contraband than trying to curate inoffensive examples for my evangelical parents.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 13, 2022)

Man you guys got mean. But really OP, you are looking for needles in a barn. Disgorge is by far the kings of brutal death metal, arguably tied only by Defeated Sanity. Their latest records are amazing and lyrically more apocalyptical than gore/snuff related, although Disgorge is over a decade from their last LP and 7 years since they told me they were working on a new one (so we'll never see it). My only point in bringing them up is the lyrics are almost entirely indecipherable, so why worry about it? I get it if it's personal moral crisis. I steer away from some stuff for my own reasons but if I stuck by dogma/doctrine I probably wouldn't be listening to much of anything. I pick and choose my spots. 

Most of the brutal death metal genre bands are lyrically disgusting. That's just a part of the genre. There's a few mentioned here worth trying that are different, and a bunch that are not any where near that genre. Sounding brutal does not mean it is brutal death metal; we're talking genre not adjective. I'd sample stuff on Unique Leader Records, Willowtip Records, and Dark Descent Records or similar. If you go too far down the label rabbit hole you'll end up in territory you don't prefer.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 13, 2022)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Man you guys got mean. But really OP, you are looking for needles in a barn. Disgorge is by far the kings of brutal death metal, arguably tied only by Defeated Sanity. Their latest records are amazing and lyrically more apocalyptical than gore/snuff related, although Disgorge is over a decade from their last LP and 7 years since they told me they were working on a new one (so we'll never see it). My only point in bringing them up is the lyrics are almost entirely indecipherable, so why worry about it? I get it if it's personal moral crisis. I steer away from some stuff for my own reasons but if I stuck by dogma/doctrine I probably wouldn't be listening to much of anything. I pick and choose my spots.
> 
> Most of the brutal death metal genre bands are lyrically disgusting. That's just a part of the genre. There's a few mentioned here worth trying that are different, and a bunch that are not any where near that genre. Sounding brutal does not mean it is brutal death metal; we're talking genre not adjective. I'd sample stuff on Unique Leader Records, Willowtip Records, and Dark Descent Records or similar. If you go too far down the label rabbit hole you'll end up in territory you don't prefer.



Checking myself. I got carried away.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 13, 2022)

...brutal means violent doesnt it? Death means...well death...you want Brutal Death metal without any of the brutality or death? That's a tough one. Misogyny I'm there with and that can be easy, but without violence and death is a hard one.


----------



## chipchappy (Jan 13, 2022)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Man you guys got mean.



This is a silly discussion/request. If you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen, sorry not sorry. 

Go listen to Alanis Morrisette if spooky stuff upsets you


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 13, 2022)

chipchappy said:


> This is a silly discussion/request. If you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen, sorry not sorry.
> 
> Go listen to Alanis Morrisette if spooky stuff upsets you


Dude Alanis Morrisette is fucking spooky as shit don't trick him like that


----------



## Tree (Jan 13, 2022)

Eh, I’d argue BDM has its own sound to differentiate it from regular Death Metal; though the gross lyrics are usually a prerequisite. If OP wants BDM style riffs without the lyrics always being about dookie and sexually assaulting women the closest thing would probably be slam? Maybe some Pathology?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 13, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> ...brutal means violent doesnt it? Death means...well death...you want Brutal Death metal without any of the brutality or death? That's a tough one. Misogyny I'm there with and that can be easy, but without violence and death is a hard one.



I didn't say they can't include violent lyrics. If they don't include OTT shock-value violence, that's a plus for me, but I guess it's not a dealbreaker, at least not always.

However, in the brutal death metal world, misogyny is an epidemic in the lyrics department. It's not just a few isolated incidents, it seems to be the vast majority. That's part of the reason why a thread like this exists. It's not exactly the violence or gore that's my issue, but its presentation.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Dwellingers said:


> Troll alert.
> 
> "I like strawberry ice cream - but without strawberry!". "Horror movies are nice, but i would wish they all just hugged and kissed more - they should all be friends.".
> 
> ...



I hate how people are translating into how I'm trying to make things more "woke" or something.

There have been plenty of death metal bands in other death metal scenes that have NEVER had any misogyny/rape lyrics or OTT shock value gore lyrics.

In brutal death metal, it seems for every band that doesn't have any songs with shock value misogyny/rape/snuff lyrics, there are about four hundred who have them in most, if not all, of their songs.

Whereas in technical death metal, bands with those lyrics are close to nonexistent.

Why is it that technical death metal has never had this problem while brutal death metal does?


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 13, 2022)

Masticated Entrails. Just… be careful.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 13, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> Why is it that technical death metal has never had this problem while brutal death metal does?



It's in the name? 



marcus2k22 said:


> If they don't include OTT shock-value violence, that's a plus for me



It's *brutal* death metal, not adequately mild death metal


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Tree said:


> Eh, I’d argue BDM has its own sound to differentiate it from regular Death Metal; though the gross lyrics are usually a prerequisite. If OP wants BDM style riffs without the lyrics always being about dookie and sexually assaulting women the closest thing would probably be slam? Maybe some Pathology?



Most, if not all, slam has the same kind of lyrical content. It is considered an offshoot of brutal death metal, and most bands can also be considered brutal death metal.

But yeah, like some people don't understand, brutal death metal has its own sound to differentiate it from regular death metal. With that being said, Autopsy, who is considered regular death metal, have more depraved and disgusting lyrics than Deeds of Flesh, who are considered brutal death metal.

I just wish it was easier to find brutal death metal with no songs about rape/misogyny/violence against women. It's not nonexistent, it's just so rare.


----------



## KailM (Jan 13, 2022)

Are these bands outwardly _advocating_ violence toward women/rape/murder/etc?

Most likely not. As a longtime fan and listener of Cannibal Corpse — those guys are as harmless as puppies. They simply write sick lyrics. It is the music version of horror movies. Are horror movies wrong? I don’t think so.

Personally I don’t think one way or the other about lyrics in death metal. If I like the riffs and the sound (including the vocals), I realize it is just all part of the entertainment.

Now, if they’re advocating that I go out and DO some of the things they’re writing about, or they themselves are genuine creeps, then no thanks.

You can’t even hear the lyrics in brutal death metal anyway, lol.

Maybe it’s time to try other death metal subgenres— there are plenty of others that I prefer, even if they’re not trying to be the “ultimate-most-brutal-band-ever.”


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, it's pretty hard to say a band like Gorgasm, for example, are AGAINST violence against women/rape/misogyny/snuff.

I'm sure a lot of the band members of these brutal death metal bands aren't genuine misogynists in real life. I doubt bands like Lividity have Ted Bundys that haven't been caught yet, but writing those lyrics they write, it's not all that easy to claim you're anti-misogyny. If you get called out for it, you had it coming.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 13, 2022)

I think Macabre has pretty wholesome lyrics


----------



## død (Jan 14, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> Well, it's pretty hard to say a band like Gorgasm, for example, are AGAINST violence against women/rape/misogyny/snuff.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of the band members of these brutal death metal bands aren't genuine misogynists in real life. I doubt bands like Lividity have Ted Bundys that haven't been caught yet, but writing those lyrics they write, it's not all that easy to claim you're anti-misogyny. If you get called out for it, you had it coming.


So because they have cringy lyrics you assume they are FOR violence against women/rape/misogyny/snuff? Interesting take.


----------



## brector (Jan 14, 2022)

KailM said:


> It is the music version of horror movies. Are horror movies wrong? I don’t think so.



Historically, horror movies have been able to bring up topics that were not acceptable/discussed at the time. So not only not wrong, but helpful to get a discussion going.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 14, 2022)

surprised no one mentioned the newest devourment record.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 14, 2022)

i think this fits your criteria


----------



## LostTheTone (Jan 14, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> Well, it's pretty hard to say a band like Gorgasm, for example, are AGAINST violence against women/rape/misogyny/snuff.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of the band members of these brutal death metal bands aren't genuine misogynists in real life. I doubt bands like Lividity have Ted Bundys that haven't been caught yet, but writing those lyrics they write, it's not all that easy to claim you're anti-misogyny. If you get called out for it, you had it coming.



But if you set out to provoke strong reactions and cause offense then getting "called out" is what you are aiming for, n'est pas?

And with that in mind, we should wonder whether the logic runs the other way. Could it be that these bands write about dismembering women not because they have some particular interest in that but simply because they know it will shock?

And once we have framed that question, it might well lead us to ask why these things continue to shock us, and why particularly we have a stronger reaction when its women being dismembered. 

Any and all complaints about these lyrics are, in effect, saying "I demand you make your offensive music about things that don't offend me so much!", a comment that somewhat seems to have missed the point.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 14, 2022)

thrsher said:


> surprised no one mentioned the newest devourment record.




I would say it's likely because of Devourment's older albums.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 14, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> I would say it's likely because of Devourment's older albums.


yeah but they have gone on record in regards to early album lyrical content and you see the shift with the new album


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 15, 2022)

død said:


> The entitlement on display from OP is hilarious.
> 
> I recommend Kraanium, seems like they’ll fit the bill perfectly.



This is why I originally avoided this thread. I'm all for having personal preference and whatnot, but the general take away I got from the original post was some pretty big "order a steak at a vegan restaurant" type of stuff.

For the record, I agree the lyrical content could be better in brutal dm, but I don't ever look up the lyrics anyways. It could be about unicorn farts for all I know.



MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Man you guys got mean. But really OP, you are looking for needles in a barn. Disgorge is by far the kings of brutal death metal, arguably tied only by Defeated Sanity. Their latest records are amazing and lyrically more apocalyptical than gore/snuff related, although Disgorge is over a decade from their last LP and 7 years since they told me they were working on a new one (so we'll never see it). My only point in bringing them up is the lyrics are almost entirely indecipherable, so why worry about it? I get it if it's personal moral crisis. I steer away from some stuff for my own reasons but if I stuck by dogma/doctrine I probably wouldn't be listening to much of anything. I pick and choose my spots.
> 
> Most of the brutal death metal genre bands are lyrically disgusting. That's just a part of the genre. There's a few mentioned here worth trying that are different, and a bunch that are not any where near that genre. Sounding brutal does not mean it is brutal death metal; we're talking genre not adjective. I'd sample stuff on Unique Leader Records, Willowtip Records, and Dark Descent Records or similar. If you go too far down the label rabbit hole you'll end up in territory you don't prefer.



This man knows his shit. Disgorge and DS are pretty much the kings of the genre. To so easily write them off as not worth listening to over lyrics that aren't even discernible seems silly to me.

Upon getting into metal as far back as I can remember I've known to not take the lyrics any more seriously than people should who watch wrestling. It's shock value. If it's grabbed your attention in a negative way that's part of the intent. The goal is to be as vulgar and obscene as possible. This goes way beyond brutal dm, and metal, as well.

It's important to remember that these lyrics aren't usually reflective of the bands actual beliefs. It's usually the exact opposite. Death metal is rooted in horror-esque motifs but I'd be lying if I said that a dude like Diego Sanchez is anything short of one of the nicest guys in the scene.

He's just one example, but most of these guys aren't seriously advocating the things they sing about.

This might come as a surprise to some, but the members of Dying Fetus don't actually want you to Kill Your Mother, and Rape Your Dog.



marcus2k22 said:


> I hate how people are translating into how I'm trying to make things more "woke" or something.
> 
> There have been plenty of death metal bands in other death metal scenes that have NEVER had any misogyny/rape lyrics or OTT shock value gore lyrics.
> 
> ...



Technical death metal has it's fair share of bands with ridiculously obscene lyrics. Misogyny/rape included. Again, I'm not a proponent of these things because I don't need music to shock me lyrically. I don't hold much value in the lyrics of bands anymore and I haven't in some time. It's not like I'm singing along to Hammer Smashed Face whenever it comes on. I'm listening to the riffs.



LostTheTone said:


> But if you set out to provoke strong reactions and cause offense then getting "called out" is what you are aiming for, n'est pas?
> 
> And with that in mind, we should wonder whether the logic runs the other way. Could it be that these bands write about dismembering women not because they have some particular interest in that but simply because they know it will shock?
> 
> ...



This guy gets it and saves me the trouble of having to elaborate too much further on it. I will say that if lyrics like the kind you're mentioning, OP, disappeared tomorrow, I wouldn't miss them and I doubt anyone else would, but to be honest most of us probably wouldn't realize as we're not paying attention anyways.

Metal has been a genre meant to provoke people with controversial topics and I'm surprised to see that it's still succeeding in doing so to the extent it is with lyrics that most of us have long realized aren't serious. Cannibal Corpse quite literally have a song called Stripped, Raped, and Strangled that's been a staple in their set forever, but no one into metal actively gives them shit anymore because they know they're not serious. George Fisher isn't a serial rapist, believe it or not.

If you're going to get up in arms about the beliefs of a band at least do it about the ones who _are _vehemently pieces of shit, such as Watain who have gone on record saying they've purchased dogs and other animals from people just so they can kill them and use their blood/carcasses for their stage show.

There are bigger issues within metal that people seem to get away with than writing some cringey lyrics. Black metal has had an issue with becoming synonymous with white nationalism for a while now. Do I now dislike black metal? No. But I won't support the bands who _actually _have a shitty set of beliefs regardless of whether or not it's reflected in their lyrics. I've had the unfortunate experience of seeing some of these bands live and witnessing it first hand (not only within black metal). The sad part is people quickly forgive and forget this type of behavior as well, eg. Phil Anselmo getting drunk and yelling "White Power" at Dime Bash. The dude has a history of doing shit like this and still has an avid fanbase. Pick your battles with more important shit than some (intentionally) offensive lyrics.

It's important to learn to separate a piece of art from the artist. Is the art shocking? If yes, that was probably the point. Is the artist a piece of shit? If yes, the previous answer could be either yes or no. A correlation isn't always there.


----------



## Tree (Jan 15, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> This is why I originally avoided this thread. I'm all for having personal preference and whatnot, but the general take away I got from the original post was some pretty big "order a steak at a vegan restaurant" type of stuff.
> 
> For the record, I agree the lyrical content could be better in brutal dm, but I don't ever look up the lyrics anyways. It could be about unicorn farts for all I know.
> 
> ...



Good man.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jan 15, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> Upon getting into metal as far back as I can remember I've known to not take the lyrics any more seriously than people should who watch wrestling. It's shock value. If it's grabbed your attention in a negative way that's part of the intent. The goal is to be as vulgar and obscene as possible. This goes way beyond brutal dm, and metal, as well.



I think this is the really key point - And the comparison to pro wrestling is exactly on the money. A lot of people dont get wrestling either, but its a really pure art form. 

The only metric for success is the reaction you get from the crowd, and negative reactions are just as good as positive reactions. Why? Because the only thing better than seeing a guy we like win is seeing him come back from the brink of defeat at the hands of a guy we hate who also cheated. The bad guy needs to get negative reactions, he needs us to hate him or the good guy winning wont be so satisfying. 

And the crowd enjoys booing the bad guys. We love to hate him. We ENJOY that he's an asshole. We want to see what he'll do next. We want him around more, but we also want to see him get beat. 

Obviously death metal doesnt have a narrative the same way, but the reaction is the same. All of the obscenity is just to get a response. Some people may not like the idea of seeking negative attention, but good art is challenging and doesnt just try to make us feel generally alright with life. Classical music has plenty of ominous, dark, oppressive passages; classical art has plenty of visions of hell.

Brutal death metal is an acquired taste (and ironically I dont really dig it all that much myself) but you dont have to like it to get what is going on. It's all about revelling in the dark and the horrific and the outright horrible, because it is thrilling to be trangressive, and its exciting to cut loose. But thing is... All of this actually affirming that the horrific stuff is horrific and that we dont support it. 

Horror is only thrilling BECAUSE it's unacceptable. People who get a boner from murdering ladies arent excited by BDM because its not transgressive to them.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 16, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> I hate how people are translating into how I'm trying to make things more "woke" or something.
> 
> There have been plenty of death metal bands in other death metal scenes that have NEVER had any misogyny/rape lyrics or OTT shock value gore lyrics.
> 
> ...



Because this genre’s entire raison d’etre is over the top violent shock content including lyrics about rape, murder etc, etc.

I don’t think guys who play tech death have ever kissed a woman, so that explains the lack of lyrical content there.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jan 16, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> Because this genre’s entire raison d’etre is over the top violent shock content including lyrics about rape, murder etc, etc.
> 
> I don’t think guys who play tech death have ever kissed a woman, so that explains the lack of lyrical content there.



Perhaps a little less glibly; the point of "technical" and "progressive" genres is to show off the music. There are plenty of tech death bands that are totally instrumental but you can't be a brutal death metal band and not have vocals. And there's a reason for that. 

If you remove the vocals from a lot of death metal it's not clear what genre it should be in just based on the riffs. The "sound" is intimately connected to the vocals. 

The basic test in extreme metal - If the singer sounds like the cookie monster, it's death metal, if he sounds like a ring wraith, it's black metal. The vocals matter.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 16, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Perhaps a little less glibly; the point of "technical" and "progressive" genres is to show off the music. There are plenty of tech death bands that are totally instrumental but you can't be a brutal death metal band and not have vocals. And there's a reason for that.
> 
> If you remove the vocals from a lot of death metal it's not clear what genre it should be in just based on the riffs. The "sound" is intimately connected to the vocals.
> 
> The basic test in extreme metal - If the singer sounds like the cookie monster, it's death metal, if he sounds like a ring wraith, it's black metal. The vocals matter.



Thanks for… refining my message there. Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Tree (Jan 16, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> I don’t think guys who play tech death have ever kissed a woman, so that explains the lack of lyrical content there.



Hey now! Hold up! We’re not all Uber geeks…just regular geeks


----------



## LostTheTone (Jan 16, 2022)

Tree said:


> Hey now! Hold up! We’re not all Uber geeks…just regular geeks


----------



## Marked Man (Jan 16, 2022)

nickgray said:


>



Are they protesting W.A.S.P. (We Are Satan's People)??


----------



## LostTheTone (Jan 16, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> Are they protesting W.A.S.P. (We Are Satan's People)??



Ironically Blackie Lawless is super christian these days, so who had the last laugh?


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 16, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> I don’t think guys who play tech death have ever kissed a woman, so that explains the lack of lyrical content there.







Daddy Keene begs to differ.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 16, 2022)

Black Mamba said:


> Daddy Keene begs to differ.


keene only likes heroin, not women


----------



## LostTheTone (Jan 17, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> keene only likes heroin, not women



Well at least heroin doesnt pretend to love you back before it takes all your money


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 17, 2022)

nickgray said:


>



This looks like it’s from 1260.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 18, 2022)

Most "brutal" death metal has fairly dumb lyrics, so you'd be better off seeking out the *best* death metal, not the most brutal imo...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## marcus2k22 (Jan 19, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> This is why I originally avoided this thread. I'm all for having personal preference and whatnot, but the general take away I got from the original post was some pretty big "order a steak at a vegan restaurant" type of stuff.
> 
> For the record, I agree the lyrical content could be better in brutal dm, but I don't ever look up the lyrics anyways. It could be about unicorn farts for all I know.
> 
> ...



I'd say that it depends. Like, I'm sure that a lot of the bands are, in fact, just trying to get a rise out of people. I wouldn't be surprised if someone of them really are legit misogynists, though. It's tough to say in some cases.

As for black metal, while there is the white nationalist problem, at the very least, it's very easy to find black metal that doesn't have white nationalist oriented lyrical content. If one hears music they like from a band with white nationalist content, and it turns them off, they can very easily find something just like it without the white nationalist agenda.

You mentioned something about technical death metal bands who have obscene misogynistic/rape oriented lyrics. The difference is that if one is turned off by their misogyny, they at least probably have a very similar technical death metal band they can turn to.

That's not the case with brutal death metal. I've heard bands where the music sounds really good, but the lyrics are very much a turn off. The sad thing is pretty much every band with a comparable sound has the same lyrics that turn me off.

Also, not all death metal bands tried to be as obscene as possible. Yes, there have always been gore/shock bands in the early days of death metal, but it was also very easy to find bands and albums without that.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jan 20, 2022)

If I were you, I would not give much of a fuck about that and consume all forms of metal that grab your attention. It's kind of unfair to ask for brutal music without brutal lyrics.

Anyways, here's what you asked for:


Shrek is greener than a swamp so he can't be misogynistic by default.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 23, 2022)

I just want throw out there, being a guitarist is a slam band,I don't even know what our songs are about


----------



## Antiproduct (Jan 24, 2022)

Maybe listen to bands that have lyrics that are in a language foreign to yours. They probably still have lyrics about these topics but you won't know about it. Ignorance is bliss I guess?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 24, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> keene only likes heroin, not women



He said he loves heroine.


----------



## craig-sansum (Jan 25, 2022)

-removed-


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 25, 2022)

Back to the Acacia Strain mentions...I was just listening to See You Next Thursday and god DAMN is that some stupid stuff lmao. Very glad they actually grew up over the years and It Comes In Waves and Slow Decay are actually, yknow, good in terms of lyrical and musical content


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 7, 2022)

Satanice (won't embed, sorry)







Doesn't count as mysogynistic cause Dinosaurs are not real men and devouring anus beef does not count as rage against the vagene.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Feb 11, 2022)

If I could do this thread over again, I would totally add do not post deathcore bands. People have posted bands like Despised Icon, Mental Cruelty, Nylist, and Jonestown Mourning, who are really more deathcore than brutal death metal.

Please, guys, DO NOT POST DEATHCORE OF ANY KIND.

Does anyone know of a band who sounds like these guys, but with no songs whatsoever with rape/misogyny lyrics? That would be great.


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 11, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> If I could do this thread over again, I would totally add do not post deathcore bands. People have posted bands like Despised Icon, Mental Cruelty, Nylist, and Jonestown Mourning, who are really more deathcore than brutal death metal.
> 
> Please, guys, DO NOT POST DEATHCORE OF ANY KIND.
> 
> Does anyone know of a band who sounds like these guys, but with no songs whatsoever with rape/misogyny lyrics? That would be great.




I think that when people hear the name of the subgenres (brutal death metal) they just assume that what they consider heavy fits that description and start naming stuff. I definitely got a chuckle out of some of the bands posted in here after the fact, but to be fair it is pretty easy for people who aren't really familiar with bdm to think that Whitechapel or JFAC or something is what you're talking about. 

I think you may be better off getting on metal archives and just searching for bands at this point man.


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 12, 2022)

OP wants people to push a camel through the eye of a needle by asking for brutal death metal without brutal lyrics and exclude deathcore. He's thought this through and most definitely trolling.

OP: Encyclopaedia Metallum or your next post should be a link to your new band with christian lyrics.

Or... I will send bobs, I'm warning you.


----------



## gunch (Feb 12, 2022)

The fact you’re making demands still is funny to me


----------



## thrsher (Feb 12, 2022)

thrsher said:


> i think this fits your criteria


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 12, 2022)

gunch said:


> The fact you’re making demands still is funny to me



That this thread hasn't devolved into an onslaught of 'wrong answers only' has been truly impressive.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 12, 2022)

There you go OP 





And this absolute gem:



_Butthole Bandit:

Oh shit look out there's a bandit on the loose
Looking for the loose
Searching the the gaping star of desire
I see your shit, it makes me water
The bigger the shit, the harder i become
I prowl the night looking for the perfect turd
I have that shit sense, that shit sense dimension
When you wake up and your butthole's sore
The reason why is cuz i stole your shit
That festering poop inside yer intestines
I reach up your butthole
No turd can escape when im on the loose_


If this ain't good enough for you I don't know what is.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Feb 13, 2022)

thrsher: Of the three you posted, I like Vomit the Soul best.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 14, 2022)

nickgray said:


> If this ain't good enough for you I don't know what is.



The OP wanted "brutal" not "phenomenal lyrical prowess"


----------



## Edika (Feb 15, 2022)

A few bands that spring in mind are:
- Immolation (mostly anti religion thematology)
- Aborted (Cenobite themed so men and women get mangled)
- Cephalic Carnage. Cephalic Carnage have some more prog elements but I would characterize them as more brutal than tech death metal.
- Benediction but not sure how brutal it is considered. 
- Monstrosity is great but not sure if it brutal enough or maybe it's a bit too techy?
- Job For A Cowboy for albums Ruination and Demonocracy will be more Death Metal with Demonocracy being a bit more "techy" but not actually considered Tech Death.


----------



## musicaldeath (Feb 15, 2022)

I know Artificial Brain is called Tech, but I don't really find it tech. Might be worth checking out. From what I can remember they mostly sing about robots/doomsday stuff.


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 16, 2022)

Incinerate maybe? I don't think their lyrics are rapey afaik. They're more tech than brutal death but it's not far off. Their new album is pretty cool


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 21, 2022)

I feel like majority of metal/heavy lyrics are incredibly immature and often about nothing that matters and isnt even a personal expereince of anyone in the band or rely on being "conseptual" or fictional or even worse some bands act like their lyrics are written to teach you


----------



## elkoki (Feb 21, 2022)

Cliteater - Clit em All


----------



## vilk (Feb 21, 2022)

It's sad to see people bashing OP in this thread.

I'm a big fan of BDM, but I'm also not particularly enthralled with most of the lyrics. If anything, I just wish there was more variety. And I do love horror, but let's not pretend the genre of horror is always equal to gore, violence, and rape. There are all kinds of horror (movies, books, art, etc.) aside from slashers. Vampires, witches, aliens, Satan, Godzilla, ancient Egyptian curses, dystopian futures...


I agree that non-slasher horror is underrepresented in BDM, but also just any other topic. I'm a huge fan of Nile for decades now, and I like how Dying Fetus switched to an anti-war political message. 


Where's the Satanist BDM? Where's the witch BDM? Where's the sci-fi BDM? We can find plenty of examples in regular ol death metal, or especially we can find sci-fi themed technical death metal, but somehow BDM gets constantly tied up in this gore trope.


Anyway OP, here's something that's in a very polar opposite way anti-misogyny. I'm not even sure how much I agree with its anti-pornography message, but at least it's not another tired out story of raping a dead woman.


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 21, 2022)

vilk said:


> It's sad to see people bashing OP in this thread.
> 
> I'm a big fan of BDM, but I'm also not particularly enthralled with most of the lyrics. If anything, I just wish there was more variety. And I do love horror, but let's not pretend the genre of horror is always equal to gore, violence, and rape. There are all kinds of horror (movies, books, art, etc.) aside from slashers. Vampires, witches, aliens, Satan, Godzilla, ancient Egyptian curses, dystopian futures...
> 
> ...



Good point, when you put it that way then there isn't as much variety as I thought. Adding to what you already said: I'd love some Lovecraftian BDM.


----------



## BezardGuitar (Feb 21, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> ...in which:
> 
> 1. Does not have any songs with lyrics about misogyny/rape/sexual deviance in any of their songs
> and
> ...


Nile. 110%


----------



## MFB (Feb 22, 2022)

BezardGuitar said:


> Nile. 110%


LOL @ not thinking NILE is Tech Death

edit: but to be fair, half this thread is recommending them and other bands who are definitely on the tech side and acting like the OP wasn't asking for non-tech DM bands


----------



## fantom (Feb 22, 2022)

I don't listen to a lot of BDM. Honestly, hard to read this thread and not think it refers to dance music.

Anata is one of the few death metal bands I really got into because they tied the brutal/melodic/tech line very well years before "tech death" really took off.



I really liked this album by Autumn Leaves


----------



## BezardGuitar (Feb 22, 2022)

MFB said:


> LOL @ not thinking NILE is Tech Death
> 
> edit: but to be fair, half this thread is recommending them and other bands who are definitely on the tech side and acting like the OP wasn't asking for non-tech DM bands


Ok


----------



## vilk (Feb 23, 2022)

MFB said:


> LOL @ not thinking NILE is Tech Death
> 
> edit: but to be fair, half this thread is recommending them and other bands who are definitely on the tech side and acting like the OP wasn't asking for non-tech DM bands


It's a difficult line to draw sometimes. Nile is old enough that people weren't really sub-sub-sub-genre-tizing things as technical, and bands that were called brutal death metal were like Cannibal Corpse and Suffo.

And are we gonna pretend that Defeated Sanity isn't technical as fuck? You ever try to play a song by them? It's nuts.


I think there is a difference between brutal death metal and technical death metal, but factors influencing the distinction are not always quantifiable, including but not limited to production, vocal style, and even "wave"/era.

I think I can hear when a band is pure tech death and not BDM, but let's not pretend these two sub-sub-sub-genres are as night and day different as, for example, black metal and deathcore.


----------



## kamisama (Feb 23, 2022)

OP, check out Portal if you want some really dark noise-death.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 26, 2022)

So, what exactly is the defining sound of Brutal Death Metal? This thread makes it sound cut and defined somewhere in the Goregasm area, but Nile has been tossed around a few times too. Those are drastically different bands.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 27, 2022)

nile is a mix of many styles, like atmospheric parts, slower parts, technical stuff, various vocals, exotic solos etc
i wouldn't paint them as a pure brutal death metal band
and i wouldn't compare them to any other band, very unique


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 27, 2022)

So, no answer on what BDM actually sounds like? I tried Google, but big surprise, all the descriptions I found could be used to define every other genre of extreme metal


----------



## KailM (Feb 27, 2022)

I always thought that death metal, by nature, was brutal as a given.


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 27, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> So, what exactly is the defining sound of Brutal Death Metal? This thread makes it sound cut and defined somewhere in the Goregasm area, but Nile has been tossed around a few times too. Those are drastically different bands.





7stringDemon said:


> So, no answer on what BDM actually sounds like? I tried Google, but big surprise, all the descriptions I found could be used to define every other genre of extreme metal



I think op gave a pretty good idea of what the genre sounds like but just in case, some pretty straightforward examples would be Devourment, Disgorge, Defeated Sanity, Guttural Secrete, Gorgasm, Embyronic Devourment, Iniquitous Savagery, Wormed, Disentomb, Gorerotted, and Katalepsy.

A lot of these bands have tech or traditional dm influences but most of them aren't really enough in that direction to be called that perse and the point of the genre isn't so much about speed and precision (at least not all the time. I'm not saying it isnt a thing) as it is just crunchy, heavy riffs, and guttural vocals. The aforementioned quality is why I think people confuse deathcore with brutal death metal because there are a lot of slam style riffs, but there's still enough different going on to discern it imo. The big difference, for me, is actually the latter quality: the vocals. The vocals in both genres is quite distinct and very different from each other, or at least to my ears.

Most of these bands originated from influence of the more heavy classic dm bands such as Suffocation. That's pretty much the biggest influence 90% of the time if you ask anyone in these bands. Cryptopsy would probably be another.

Now, in the year 2022 a lot of bands obviously don't all fit one mold and death metal shows that better than any other genre. Bands like Severed Savior, Disentomb, and even Defeated Sanity have some pretty technical aspects of their sound. Bands like Abyssal, and Blood Incantation have some pretty brutal stuff going on in their music but it differs enough in that it's not just about chunky riffs but other motifs going on.

There are plenty of bands that fit the idea of what brutal death metal is but plenty who also step outside of those bounds in their music so I can see where the confusion lies for a lot of people in this thread, but an important thing to note is that heavy doesn't always = brutal death metal. Listen to some of the bands from above that I mentioned and then compare to some deathcore bands. Give Disgorge and early Devourment a try and afterwards listen to something like White Chapel or Suicide Silence. 

There's a clear difference to be noted that, if we're being honest isn't even that important, but I tried to give you a detailed description if that helps.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 28, 2022)

It started with suffocation and


works0fheart said:


> I think op gave a pretty good idea of what the genre sounds like but just in case, some pretty straightforward examples would be Devourment, Disgorge, Defeated Sanity, Guttural Secrete, Gorgasm, Embyronic Devourment, Iniquitous Savagery, Wormed, Disentomb, Gorerotted, and Katalepsy.
> 
> A lot of these bands have tech or traditional dm influences but most of them aren't really enough in that direction to be called that perse and the point of the genre isn't so much about speed and precision (at least not all the time. I'm not saying it isnt a thing) as it is just crunchy, heavy riffs, and guttural vocals. The aforementioned quality is why I think people confuse deathcore with brutal death metal because there are a lot of slam style riffs, but there's still enough different going on to discern it imo. The big difference, for me, is actually the latter quality: the vocals. The vocals in both genres is quite distinct and very different from each other, or at least to my ears.
> 
> ...


thank you. i wanted to articulate it but i just couldn't. this does it.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Mar 3, 2022)

Viginez said:


> nile is a mix of many styles, like atmospheric parts, slower parts, technical stuff, various vocals, exotic solos etc
> i wouldn't paint them as a pure brutal death metal band
> and i wouldn't compare them to any other band, very unique



Nile most definitely has _some_ "brutal death metal" in their sound, but they also have other aspects to their sound, and I'd say they're a bit more on the "technical death metal" side of things.

They're a good band, but BDM or not, they're a little too well known to suggest. (Contrary to what I may have implied in my original post, I don't hate "technical death metal", and even like a fair bit of it myself. It's just that when I asked for "brutal death metal" with no misogyny/rape lyrics elsewehere, a lot of people elsewhere suggested a bunch of tech-death bands instead; me disqualifying "technical death metal" prevents me from getting answers I'm not looking for.)


----------



## marcus2k22 (Mar 3, 2022)

vilk said:


> It's a difficult line to draw sometimes. Nile is old enough that people weren't really sub-sub-sub-genre-tizing things as technical, and bands that were called brutal death metal were like Cannibal Corpse and Suffo.
> 
> And are we gonna pretend that Defeated Sanity isn't technical as fuck? You ever try to play a song by them? It's nuts.
> 
> ...



You've also got bands that mix both "brutal death metal" and "technical death metal". In one part of my original post, I even mentioned bands who can be considered hybrids of the two styles, such as Abnormality and Cytotoxin.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Mar 3, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> So, what exactly is the defining sound of Brutal Death Metal? This thread makes it sound cut and defined somewhere in the Goregasm area, but Nile has been tossed around a few times too. Those are drastically different bands.



I would say that works0fheart summed it up fairly well. I mentioned Gorgasm because they seem to be _exactly_ what I am looking for musically (as well as Necrotic Disgorgement), but the lyrical content is _exactly_ what I'm against. I used them as a reference point because every band that sounds like them seems to have the misogyny/rape lyrics in basically every song, so it's not like I have a real substitute.

One person earlier in this thread mentioned something about how much he'll cringe when I post my Christian death metal band here. That wouldn't happen, because I'm not a Christian, for one thing, and I can't play any instrument well enough to save my life, so I can't see me playing on any album ever.

So really, now that the thread seems to have become more reasonable, is wanting for an album that sounds like Masticate to Dominate by Gorgasm or Documentaries of Dementia by Necrotic Disgorgement, but without any misogyny/rape lyrics whatsoever, really too much to ask for? If so, why?

If anyone can suggest a band with a sound just like those albums, but without any misogyny/rape lyrics whatsoever, and hasn't been mentioned here, that would mean so much to me.


----------



## mikelikesmetal (Mar 3, 2022)

Pathology, Abominable Putridity? Is slam okay?


----------



## mikelikesmetal (Mar 6, 2022)

you should also definitely check out gutslit from india. they’ve got some gore, but it’s kinda more centered around medieval torture methods than it it’s about misogyny specifically.


----------



## gunch (Mar 6, 2022)

Brutal, at least imo needs at least some gutteral vocal deliveries. I also think that chromatic downpicked riffs need to be featured. Also dense, thick production. bdm and tdm get mixed up because some scenes are closely networked, like how bands such as severed savior, decrepit birth and odious mortem (all from the same scene in California) started more brutal then became more technical


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 10, 2022)

Opeth is somehow brutal while clean-singing over acoustic guitar. Does that count?


----------



## Tree (Mar 10, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Opeth is somehow brutal while clean-singing over acoustic guitar. Does that count?


Nope! Brutal Death Metal is an actual sub-sub-genre with pretty specific requirements.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 10, 2022)

Tree said:


> Nope! Brutal Death Metal is an actual sub-sub-genre with pretty specific requirements.


Oh damn. That... Is not surprising. Yall carry on.


----------



## LostTheTone (Mar 11, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Oh damn. That... Is not surprising. Yall carry on.



Now the real question is... Is Pornogrind a sub type of Brutal Death Metal, or a separate genre entirely. Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Tree (Mar 11, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Now the real question is... Is Pornogrind a sub type of Brutal Death Metal, or a separate genre entirely. Enquiring minds need to know.


Definitely the latter. It’s a sub of grind/grindcore. Very different from BDM. 

Unsure if you actually wanted an answer, but here we are anyway


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 22, 2022)

Here we go, Land Before Time themed deathcore/slam should be wholesome enough to meet the requirements.


----------



## marcus2k22 (Mar 25, 2022)

No deathcore allowed.


----------



## CryptSermon (Aug 3, 2022)

marcus2k22 said:


> ...in which:
> 
> 1. Does not have any songs with lyrics about misogyny/rape/sexual deviance in any of their songs
> and
> ...


Don’t know if it’s been said already, but I’d pick Guttural Slug. Only one song containing something you would want to avoid but besides that most of their first album and all of their second album fit the criteria, great band too


----------



## CryptSermon (Aug 3, 2022)

CryptSermon said:


> Don’t know if it’s been said already, but I’d pick Guttural Slug. Only one song containing something you would want to avoid but besides that most of their first album and all of their second album fit the criteria, great band too


Also check out Facelift Deformation. Lyrics and imagery are mostly alien shit.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 4, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Here we go, Land Before Time themed deathcore/slam should be wholesome enough to meet the requirements.



This is the best thing I have seen this week. My 3 year old and. I watch this show all the time. She also likes blast beats so this will be a hit. Thank you for your service, sir.


----------



## Decapitated (Aug 4, 2022)




----------

